

Ask HN: What's the best way to manage clients' credentials? - camillomiller

How do you keep track and securely manage the credentials of a number of clients. 
I&#x27;m talking about credentials for web hosting services, web apps, other kind of services&#x2F;account installed&#x2F;opened on behalf of the client.<p>I have all them scattered into password managers and backed up into encrypted zip files, but I feels there should be a better organized way to do that.<p>So, what&#x27;s your way?<p>Thanks
======
codegeek
I just go with keepassx for these things. Have a master file/password that is
ultra secure and then manage this file on dropbox etc.

